# Cocktail Sauce Question....



## mugsy27

how long does cocktail sauce stay good for once its opened, but kept in the fridge??

TIA!


----------



## mudbug

Ages, as long as it's capped tightly.


----------



## GB

Cocktail sauce is basically just ketchup and horseradish so like Mudbug said you can get a very long time out of it. Pretty much as long as you would get from just regular ketchup.


----------



## marmalady

It'll keep forever - we used to make it by the gallon for catering.  However, the horseradish sometimes does something that sort of 'congeals' the sauce; it's still okay, and stirring it up will soften it some. 

For something different, try a tequila/lime cocktail sauce!!!  Ketchup, horseradish, a little tequila and some lime juice and hot sauce.


----------



## jennyema

I have found that bottles of horseradish get bitter after a while in the fridge.  But I have never had a problem with cocktail sauce.


----------



## buckytom

skip the bottled stuff and buy fresh horseyradish to grate, if you can. there's no comparison.
it really doesn't "gotta be gold's"..... ding!

to be sure, add some lemon juice to your cocktail sauce to raise the acidity of it to help it prevent bacterial growth, and it adds a little tasty something to the sauce.


----------



## ironchef

You can also make this in lieu of cocktail sauce. I learned this at one of the restaurants I worked at. Goes good with shrimp, oysters, calamari, crab meat, etc.

*Maxim Sauce*

*Yield: Approx 2 cups*

*Ingredients:*

12 oz Ketchup
24 oz Mayonaise
1/2 oz Lea & Perrins
1/2 oz Tabasco
2 oz Fresh Lemon juice
1/2 oz Cognac
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method:*

Combine all ingredients and chill.


----------

